
HN Side Project Partner Search - joeyspn
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fDNE2O862oLmlojAPDXdfdTy7w6nZLiFlhDWbHoEzGk/edit?usp=sharing
======
joeyspn
Following the zillionth HN's thread asking for help/info about starting side
projects [0] , I've just created a "HN Side Project Partner Search" google
stylesheet for people seeking team mates or help building side projects:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fDNE2O862oLmlojAPDXd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fDNE2O862oLmlojAPDXd..).

This has been brought up many times, so hopefully we can establish a common
place for fellow community members where anyone can potentially find peers
willing to help or participate with complementary skills (design, marketing,
product, engineering, w/e)

List your idea if you need help! =)

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14039135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14039135)

